# Hurt and Heal 5



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Behold! Originally it was the Heroes of 41st Millennium who fought it out!
Now it will be the Gods Themselves!​Same rules as all the other times, e.g. Hurt:10, Heal:5, only one action per day.

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (100)
Nurgle (100)
The Hivemind (100)
Cegorach (100)
Slaanesh (100)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (100)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (100)
Gork & Mork (100)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (100)


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I step on a bug. The Hivemind dies a little inside.

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (100)
Nurgle (100)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach (100)
Slaanesh (100)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (100)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (100)
Gork & Mork (100)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (100)

BTW I don't even know who some of these are.

:not liking bugs much cyclops:


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris fears the wrath of jez.

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (100)
Nurgle (100)
The Hivemind (100)
Cegorach (100)
Slaanesh (100)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (100)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (100)
Gork & Mork (100)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (105)


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

chrisman 007 said:


> Chris fears the wrath of jez.
> 
> Khorne (100)
> The Deceiver (100)
> ...


Wow, it didn't take long to break, did it? 3rd post - that must be a record.

:not quite believing it cyclops:


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeros calls Khaine fat and he throws a temper tantrum for another twinkie

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (100)
Nurgle (100)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach (100)
Slaanesh (100)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (100)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (90)
Gork & Mork (100)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (105)


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Gork and Mork start fighting each other (of course)

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (100)
Nurgle (100)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach (100)
Slaanesh (100)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (100)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (90)
Gork & Mork (90)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (105)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Mork tells Gork his ass looks big in those pants. Gork kicks him the head...

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (100)
Nurgle (100)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach (100)
Slaanesh (100)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (100)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (90)
Gork & Mork (80)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (105)


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Loyalist42 throws a blanket over Slaanesh to cover...it...up. 

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (100)
Nurgle (100)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach (100)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (100)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (90)
Gork & Mork (80)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (105)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

No one in their right mind would hurt jez. Then again, I'm not really in my right mind, am I?

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (100)
Nurgle (100)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach (100)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (100)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (90)
Gork & Mork (80)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (95)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeros shoves Khaine on the playground by the swings


Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (100)
Nurgle (100)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach (100)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (100)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (80)
Gork & Mork (80)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (95)


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Nurgle slips and lands in a soapy bath

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (100)
Nurgle (90)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach (100)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (100)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (80)
Gork & Mork (80)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (95)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris tells Gork and Mork that they are pansies. He expects them to pummel him, instead they start crying :sarcastichand: :taunt:

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (100)
Nurgle (90)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach (100)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (100)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (80)
Gork & Mork (70)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (95)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Solitaire fights in the name of the Laughing God.

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (100)
Nurgle (90)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach (105)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (100)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (80)
Gork & Mork (70)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (95)


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

With a mighty cry of 'Beeeetroooooooooooot!!!', Loyalist42 tosses Jez a nice, cold beer :drinks:


Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (100)
Nurgle (90)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach (105)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (100)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (80)
Gork & Mork (70)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (100)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

:scratchhead: I think I'm going to deal with my least favourite Chaos god, Nurgle.

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (100)
Nurgle (80)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach (105)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (100)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (80)
Gork & Mork (70)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (100)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Khaine gets hit by a random space semi

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (100)
Nurgle (80)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach (105)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (100)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (70)
Gork & Mork (70)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (100)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris fears the mods.


Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (100)
Nurgle (80)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach (105)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (100)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (70)
Gork & Mork (70)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (105)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Khaine slips on a fire extinguisher and bursts it open. 

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (100)
Nurgle (80)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach (105)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (100)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (60)
Gork & Mork (70)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (105)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

Gork and Mork discover the wonders of alcohol on a young gods mind=massive hangover
Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (100)
Nurgle (80)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach (105)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (100)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (60)
Gork & Mork (60)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (105)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Nurgle randomly explodes. Cause, you know, random explosions make everything better. Except your health.

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (100)
Nurgle (70)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach (105)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (100)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (60)
Gork & Mork (60)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (105)


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

Khaine gets caught in the blast radius:

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (100)
Nurgle (70)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach (105)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (100)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (50)
Gork & Mork (60)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (105)


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Sacrifices anything he can for the glory of Khaine, a Bagel, a Bunny, the Backstreet boys, its all good. 

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (100)
Nurgle (70)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach (105)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (100)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (55)
Gork & Mork (60)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (105)


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Loyalist42 forces Gork and Mork to listen to the Backstreet Boy's albums. They don't enjoy it. 

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (100)
Nurgle (70)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach (105)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (100)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (55)
Gork & Mork (50)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (105)


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

The Emperor becomes depressed after reading all the ominous fluff about himself in the 5th ed rulebook:

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (100)
Nurgle (70)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach (105)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (90)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (55)
Gork & Mork (50)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (105)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The plague marines go on strike. Nurgle isn't happy.

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (100)
Nurgle (60)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach (105)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (90)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (55)
Gork & Mork (50)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (105)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

the Deciver got decived and his ego is torn to shreads
Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (60)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach (105)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (90)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (55)
Gork & Mork (50)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (105)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris doesn't know who cegorach is so he kicks him in the nuts...assuming it has nuts.

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (60)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach (95)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (90)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (55)
Gork & Mork (50)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (105)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Khaine's appalled that someone would actually sacrifice the backstreet boys for him and takes great offense....and pain. 

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (60)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach (95)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (90)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (45)
Gork & Mork (50)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (105)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Solitaire gives Cegorach his full name which makes him so happy he celebrates by eating lots of CAKE!!!

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (60)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach The Laughing God (100)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (90)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (45)
Gork & Mork (50)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (105)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris still doesn't know who cegorach is.

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (60)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach The Laughing God (90)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (90)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (45)
Gork & Mork (50)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (105)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Something happens to Nurgle. I'm not sure what, when, where or why, but it's not good.

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (50)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach The Laughing God (90)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (90)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (45)
Gork & Mork (50)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (105)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Khaine is feeling depressed and there's no Zoloft or Prozac around so it only makes the pain worse....

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (50)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach The Laughing God (90)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (90)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (35)
Gork & Mork (50)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (105)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

DIE COGORACH!!!

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (50)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach The Laughing God (90)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (90)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (35)
Gork & Mork (50)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (105)


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Silar knows who Cegorach is so he cannot hide from Silar's knife

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (60)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach The Laughing God (80)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (90)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (45)
Gork & Mork (50)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (105)


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Keeps on sacrificing for Khaine, Cheese, a Cat, Charlotte Chruch... bring me more, I need more victims gosh darnit!!!

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (60)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach The Laughing God (80)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (90)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (40)
Gork & Mork (50)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (105)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Khaine wonders why anyone would sacrifice Charlotte Church to him and looks in disgust upon the pile of useless sacrifices he's getting....


Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (60)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach The Laughing God (80)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (90)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (30)
Gork & Mork (50)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (105)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Desperately not wanting an Eldar Deity to e the first to die Solitaire orders *every* Harlequin in the Galaxy to attack Gork & Mork.

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (60)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach The Laughing God (80)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (90)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (30)
Gork & Mork (40)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (105)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"taste like chicken!" says chris, gnawing on a khaine leg.

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (60)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach The Laughing God (80)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (90)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (30)
Gork & Mork (40)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (105)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Despite the dimensional gap the fightin' of my fantasy orcs 'elps Gork an' Mork!

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (60)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach The Laughing God (80)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (90)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (30)
Gork & Mork (45)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (105)


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

sorry jez no ones done this yet and i want to be the first

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (60)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach The Laughing God (80)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (90)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (30)
Gork & Mork (45)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (95)


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Gork plays a practical joke on mork, which backfires on him, but since they're the same entry in the list, it damages mork too.

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (60)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach The Laughing God (80)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (90)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (30)
Gork & Mork (35)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (95)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

Jezlad lost his universal remote control now he has to stand up and change the channel manually.
Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (60)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach The Laughing God (80)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (90)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (30)
Gork & Mork (35)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (85)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Khaine gets into an argument with a blacksmith, and well, the blacksmith wins. 

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (60)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach The Laughing God (80)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (90)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (10)
Gork & Mork (35)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (85)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris gets out the ol' antimatter tipped RPG-7 and blasts the Eldar twat (khaine) into little pieces.

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (60)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach The Laughing God (80)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (90)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (0-KABLAM!)
Gork & Mork (35)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (85)


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

You killed Khaine! You evil evil man!!!!!!!!! *smacks Jezlad in anger*

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (60)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach The Laughing God (80)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (90)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (0-KABLAM!)
Gork & Mork (35)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (75)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

OOC: why is everyone killing jez? Do you have no honour? Slapping the C.O, could get shot for that!


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Nurgle gets a cold, which is surprisingly dangerous to the god of disease.

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (50)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach The Laughing God (80)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (90)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (0-KABLAM!)
Gork & Mork (35)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (75)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeros smacks Jez anyway cause he's not an imperial guardsman. 

Khorne (100)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (50)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach The Laughing God (80)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (90)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (0-KABLAM!)
Gork & Mork (35)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (65)


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Khorne gets a power boost.

Khorne (105)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (50)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach The Laughing God (80)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (90)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (0-KABLAM!)
Gork & Mork (35)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (65)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Slaanesh rapes the Emperor

Khorne (105)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (50)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach The Laughing God (80)
Slaanesh (100)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (0-KABLAM!)
Gork & Mork (35)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (65)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

Slaanesh aquires an undiscovered STD from the emperor.
Khorne (105)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (50)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach The Laughing God (80)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (100)
Khaine (0-KABLAM!)
Gork & Mork (35)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (65)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris shouts "For the emperor of heresy online!" This makes Jez feel better.

Khorne (105)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (50)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach The Laughing God (80)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (100)
Gork & Mork (35)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (65)


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Silar's dark angel scout squad takes down an Ork warboss in close combat, Gork an' Mork are greatly embarrassed. 

Khorne (105)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (50)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach The Laughing God (80)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (100)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (65)


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Silb uses the power of 1000 psykers to send disturbing images into the hivemind

Khorne (105)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (50)
The Hivemind (80)
Cegorach The Laughing God (80)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (100)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (65)


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Somone steps on a bug, and the Hivemind crys itself to sleep.

Khorne (105)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (50)
The Hivemind (70)
Cegorach The Laughing God (80)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (100)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (65)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Khorne finds out that his river of blood isn't actually blood, but cherry kool-aid. 

Khorne (95)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (50)
The Hivemind (90)
Cegorach The Laughing God (80)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (100)
Gork & Mork (35)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (70)

(chrisman 007 you need to remember to change the stats, lol)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(OOC: sorry, just noticed that myself.)


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

A server error brings down Heresy. Jezlad finds himself banned.

Khorne (105)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (50)
The Hivemind (70)
Cegorach The Laughing God (80)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (100)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

You can't take 15 off jez at once, he was on 70.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The hive-mind manages to get its 'nids to eat a planet. This makes it less hungry.

Khorne (95)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (50)
The Hivemind (75)
Cegorach The Laughing God (80)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (100)
Gork & Mork (35)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

chrisman 007 said:


> You can't take 15 off jez at once, he was on 70.


Was he? :scare:

Must have copyed the wrong statlines. >_<

I'll edit my post anyway.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

A squad of guardsmen beat Y'riel (sp?) in combat a couple of games ago. Being the only eldar god left, Cegorach feels embarrassed.

Khorne (95)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (50)
The Hivemind (75)
Cegorach The Laughing God (70)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (100)
Gork & Mork (35)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Nurgle shall die.

Khorne (95)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (40)
The Hivemind (75)
Cegorach The Laughing God (70)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (100)
Gork & Mork (35)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Nurgle's cold from before now starts to heal him


Khorne (95)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (45)
The Hivemind (75)
Cegorach The Laughing God (70)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (100)
Gork & Mork (35)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## 32BitHero (Mar 27, 2008)

Khorne is unsatisfied with the amount of deaths and it hurts his uh goddliness

Khorne (85)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (45)
The Hivemind (75)
Cegorach The Laughing God (70)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (100)
Gork & Mork (35)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

.......no comment.........(while thinking Khorne shall fall to my power)
Khorne (75)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (45)
The Hivemind (75)
Cegorach The Laughing God (70)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (100)
Gork & Mork (35)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Nurgle falls down a well.

Khorne (75)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (35)
The Hivemind (75)
Cegorach The Laughing God (70)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (100)
Gork & Mork (35)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Cegorach watches a comedy-central special, and dies a little inside.

Khorne (75)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (35)
The Hivemind (75)
Cegorach The Laughing God (60)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (100)
Gork & Mork (35)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Steel Nathan laughs at Tzeench as it screws up on a simple card trick :sarcastichand:

Khorne (75)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (35)
The Hivemind (75)
Cegorach The Laughing God (60)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (100)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (35)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (65)

OOC-took the liberaty of editing out the mistake for Jez


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

The nightbringer is the only one untouched, so chris stabs him, deadman style.

Khorne (75)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (35)
The Hivemind (75)
Cegorach The Laughing God (60)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (35)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (65)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Khorne finds out that all those skulls he's been getting are actually little candy skulls from celebrations of The Day of The Dead. 


Khorne (65)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (35)
The Hivemind (75)
Cegorach The Laughing God (60)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (35)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (65)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

Random ninjas throw air fresheners into nurgles disgusting hide.
Khorne (65)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (25)
The Hivemind (75)
Cegorach The Laughing God (60)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (35)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (65)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris resumes his full scale assault on Cegorach, and launches 10 nuclear ICBMs at him. 

Khorne (65)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (25)
The Hivemind (75)
Cegorach The Laughing God (50)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (35)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (65)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Hurt Nurgle.

Khorne (65)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (15)
The Hivemind (75)
Cegorach The Laughing God (50)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (35)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (65)


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Zeus, King of the Gods, gets mad at Jezlad because he hasn't showed up at the Meeting of the Gods. 

Khorne (65)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (15)
The Hivemind (75)
Cegorach The Laughing God (50)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (35)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Khorne is extremely upset when his warriors go "Awwwww" while looking at a teddy bear. 

Khorne (55)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (15)
The Hivemind (75)
Cegorach The Laughing God (50)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (35)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

gork and mork get into a fight over who gets to eat the last bit of bacon.
Khorne (55)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (15)
The Hivemind (75)
Cegorach The Laughing God (50)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

DIE CEGORACH!!!!!!!!

Khorne (55)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (15)
The Hivemind (75)
Cegorach The Laughing God (40)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Nurgle slips over on a banana skin.

Khorne (55)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (5)
The Hivemind (75)
Cegorach The Laughing God (40)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Nurgle lands on top of Khorne after slipping on a banana peel himself. 

Khorne (45)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (5)
The Hivemind (75)
Cegorach The Laughing God (40)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Khorne gets pissed cause there's no bloodshed here

Khorne (35)
The Deceiver (90)
Nurgle (5)
The Hivemind (75)
Cegorach The Laughing God (40)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

nurgle farted his last breath.

Khorne (35)
The Deceiver (90)
The Hivemind (75)
Cegorach The Laughing God (40)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The Deceiver realises how stupid his model looks.

Khorne (35)
The Deceiver (80)
The Hivemind (75)
Cegorach The Laughing God (40)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

the hivemind tried to eat one of nurgles past worlds his tummy hurts
Khorne (35)
The Deceiver (80)
The Hivemind (65)
Cegorach The Laughing God (40)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Khorne's feeling the love tonight, which for him, is generally a bad thing

Khorne (25)
The Deceiver (80)
The Hivemind (65)
Cegorach The Laughing God (40)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Time to start the healings methinks. Heal the Hivemind.

Khorne (25)
The Deceiver (80)
The Hivemind (70)
Cegorach The Laughing God (40)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Khorne catches his berserkers in a knitting circle


Khorne (15)
The Deceiver (80)
The Hivemind (70)
Cegorach The Laughing God (40)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

the deciver was in charge of the knitting circle and was later bashed over the head for insulting the look of the chainaxes
Khorne (15)
The Deceiver (70)
The Hivemind (70)
Cegorach The Laughing God (40)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I will fight in the name of Cegorach

Khorne (15)
The Deceiver (70)
The Hivemind (70)
Cegorach The Laughing God (45)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Unfortunately for the laughing god, that just won't be enough


Khorne (15)
The Deceiver (70)
The Hivemind (70)
Cegorach The Laughing God (35)
Slaanesh (90)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Everyone on the list goes bowling for an all God charity game. Khorne wins the game, Sannesh picks a fight with Khorne and Slannesh accidently smashes the trophy. Khorne now is pissed and knocks out Slannesh, as everyone is shocked (except Jezlad, Tzeench and the Emporer, who are playing Poker)

Khorne (15)
The Deceiver (70)
The Hivemind (70)
Cegorach The Laughing God (35)
Slaanesh (80)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55) 

OOC- who's Gork and Mork?


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

ooc: they're the "gods" of orks


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Khorne (who decided to take a plasma pistol this game) rolled a 1. HAH.

Khorne (5)
The Deceiver (70)
The Hivemind (70)
Cegorach The Laughing God (35)
Slaanesh (80)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (75)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55) 

OOC - they're the ork gods.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The Emperor is happy about one of the Chaos gods dying.

Khorne (5)
The Deceiver (70)
The Hivemind (70)
Cegorach The Laughing God (35)
Slaanesh (80)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (80)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Khorne concedes and joins the knitting circle with his berserkers

The Deceiver (70)
The Hivemind (70)
Cegorach The Laughing God (35)
Slaanesh (80)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (80)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

Gork and mork eat a pie , made of dead eldar 
The Deceiver (70)
The Hivemind (70)
Cegorach The Laughing God (35)
Slaanesh (80)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (80)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (30)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

slanneesh attempts to seduce nurgle and ends up with several STD's.The Deceiver (70)
The Hivemind (70)
Cegorach The Laughing God (35)
Slaanesh (70)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (80)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (30)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

the gods play a prank on gork and mork by putting laxitives in the squigs water... poor squigs never stood a chance.
The Deceiver (70)
The Hivemind (70)
Cegorach The Laughing God (35)
Slaanesh (70)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (80)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (20)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

OOC- ah thanks, didn't really knew that :biggrin: 

Bit of a story for this one...

The Deciever is jelous of the Nightbringer model, so he takes control of it while the Nightbringer is on vacation. Well this one kid wanted to use the Nightbringer, so he used him (Deciever). Turns out the Deciever can't use the Nightbringer powers, so the kid get's raped by Slannesh Chaos Space Marines. The kid is smart enough that this is the work for the Deciever, so he trashes the model. Now the Nightbringer is back, and he ain't happy. 

*censored for the weak of heart*

The Deceiver (60)
The Hivemind (70)
Cegorach The Laughing God (35)
Slaanesh (70)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (80)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (20)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Cegorach fails to get a joke. A good one two.

The Deceiver (60)
The Hivemind (70)
Cegorach The Laughing God (25)
Slaanesh (70)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (80)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (20)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Solitaire gives mouth to mouth resuscitation to Cegorach.

The Deceiver (60)
The Hivemind (70)
Cegorach The Laughing God (30)
Slaanesh (70)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (80)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (20)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeros laughs at the inevitable downfall of the laughing god and the vain attempts made to resurrect the god. 

The Deceiver (60)
The Hivemind (70)
Cegorach The Laughing God (20)
Slaanesh (70)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (80)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (20)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

In a bid to save gork and mork , Zaceee encourages a annual drive for homeless orcs , which basically meant a horde of orcs coming to your door, killing you , then taking your house , Gork and mork are most pleased at this random violence. 
The Deceiver (60)
The Hivemind (70)
Cegorach The Laughing God (20)
Slaanesh (70)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (80)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

in my keep, i force all of my slaves to worship jezlad, making him more powerful
The Deceiver (60)
The Hivemind (70)
Cegorach The Laughing God (20)
Slaanesh (70)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (80)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## NorthernTau (Jun 24, 2008)

Due to having such a cool model, of course next to the Deceiver anything is cool, the Nightbringer gains back a little life.

The Deceiver (60)
The Hivemind (70)
Cegorach The Laughing God (20)
Slaanesh (70)
The Nightbringer (95)
The Emperor (80)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

False Avertisements(which are meant to be false) state that The Hivemind is ready to invade Earth soon. But the Hivemind thinks that they actually have predicted their invasion, now they are pissed :laugh:

The Deceiver (60)
The Hivemind (60)
Cegorach The Laughing God (20)
Slaanesh (70)
The Nightbringer (95)
The Emperor (80)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

an eldar craftworld drifts into the eye of terror cegorach isnt laughing anymore 

The Deceiver (60)
The Hivemind (60)
Cegorach The Laughing God (10)
Slaanesh (70)
The Nightbringer (95)
The Emperor (80)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)

someone kill CEGORACH!!!!!


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

NoiseMarine laughs at the inevitable death Cegorach and decides to speed up the process.

The Deceiver (60)
The Hivemind (60)
Cegorach The Dead God (0) 
Slaanesh (70)
The Nightbringer (95)
The Emperor (80)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork and Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

the death of Cegorach puts the emperor into a state of shock during that time earth is overrun and his armor dissapeared. the emperor is needless to say reallt really pissed and goes on a killing spree making the people hate him more than they did and rebel stabing him through all 18 of his 47 hearts and dooing little to no damage.
The Deceiver (60)
The Hivemind (60)
Slaanesh (70)
The Nightbringer (95)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork and Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The hivemind gets to eat Cegoraches remains. It tastes a bit funny, but is still edible.

The Deceiver (60)
The Hivemind (65)
Slaanesh (70)
The Nightbringer (95)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork and Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

slaanesh uses cegorach's remains to mass produce sex toys

The Deceiver (60)
The Hivemind (65)
Slaanesh (80)
The Nightbringer (95)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Unbeknownst to slaanesh there's an ingredient in cegorach's remains that causes spontaneous fires. This prompts a massive recall of Slaanesh's sex toys. 

The Deceiver (60)
The Hivemind (65)
Slaanesh (70)
The Nightbringer (95)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Lawsuits ensue and Slaneesh is hit hard by the sex-toy recall. 

The Deceiver (60)
The Hivemind (65)
Slaanesh (60)
The Nightbringer (95)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (90)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Tzeench are caught shooting each other with their ap3 bolters >.>

The Deceiver (60)
The Hivemind (65)
Slaanesh (60)
The Nightbringer (95)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (80)
Gork & Mork (25)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

gork sneezes on mork and they get into a huge brawl
The Deceiver (60)
The Hivemind (65)
Slaanesh (60)
The Nightbringer (95)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (80)
Gork & Mork (15)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)

btw 100th post woot


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

the hivemind got spacetics
The Deceiver (60)
The Hivemind (55)
Slaanesh (60)
The Nightbringer (95)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (80)
Gork & Mork (15)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

The Nightbringer becomes sad because he realises that he looks nowhere near as good as my avatar

The Deceiver (60)
The Hivemind (55)
Slaanesh (60)
The Nightbringer (85)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (80)
Gork & Mork (15)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60). . .


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Slaanesh just feels the need to die

The Deceiver (60)
The Hivemind (55)
Slaanesh (50)
The Nightbringer (85)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (80)
Gork & Mork (15)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60). . .


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The deceiver gets deceived and it appears he's allergic to irony.

The Deceiver (50)
The Hivemind (55)
Slaanesh (50)
The Nightbringer (85)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (80)
Gork & Mork (15)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

the Deceiver thinking he is safe since he was a necron distributes slaanesh's sex toys amongst his army and u know what happens..... this also makes slaanesh happy becuz he hates the star gods.

The Deceiver (40)
The HIvemind (55)
Slaanesh (60)
The NIghtbringer (85)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (80)
Gork and Mork (15)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

OOC: Noisemarine, you can only hurt or heal 1 character. If you hurt you take away 10, if you heal you add 5. Otherwise the game would be over in a few turns. 
Stats should be as follow until you decide which action you'd like to do:

The Deceiver (50)
The Hivemind (55)
Slaanesh (50)
The Nightbringer (85)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (80)
Gork & Mork (15)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

OOC: Did anyone notice that the guy that killed Cegorach took 2 turns in one day?

Gork realizes that he accidentally set fire to Mork's pants (somehow)

The Deceiver (50)
The Hivemind (55)
Slaanesh (50)
The Nightbringer (85)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (80)
Gork & Mork (5)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

OOC: Yes, but it was inevitable Cegorach was gonna die. This recent stuff though is still pretty up in the air besides gork and ork 

Gork and Mork erupt into spores upon their death, as all orks do, but, these happen to be anthrax spores. 


The Deceiver (50)
The Hivemind (55)
Slaanesh (50)
The Nightbringer (85)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (80)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

jezlad is sad because he wanted to be the one setting fire to things
The Deceiver (50)
The Hivemind (55)
Slaanesh (50)
The Nightbringer (85)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (80)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (50)


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

then, jezlad drinks a red bull!
the Deceiver (50)
The Hivemind (55)
Slaanesh (50)
The Nightbringer (85)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (80)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The hive mind munches on the orky goodness of gorks body.

The Deceiver (50)
The Hivemind (60)
Slaanesh (50)
The Nightbringer (85)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (80)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Slaanesh contracts some horrible STD that makes it's junk look more like nurgle's. 

The Deceiver (50)
The Hivemind (60)
Slaanesh (40)
The Nightbringer (85)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (80)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

std got even worse then before
The Deceiver (50)
The Hivemind (60)
Slaanesh (30)
The Nightbringer (85)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (80)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The deceiver somehow catches the STD.

The Deceiver (40)
The Hivemind (60)
Slaanesh (30)
The Nightbringer (85)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (80)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

The Noise Marines give Slaanesh a headache. 

The Deceiver (40)
The Hivemind (60)
Slaanesh (20)
The Nightbringer (85)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (80)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

tzeench rolls a 1 on a phsychic power
The Deceiver (40)
The Hivemind (60)
Slaanesh (20)
The Nightbringer (85)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (70)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Which caused the power to hit the Deceiver.

The Deceiver (30)
The Hivemind (60)
Slaanesh (20)
The Nightbringer (85)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (70)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Slaanesh's STD causes him to go blind

The Deceiver (30)
The Hivemind (60)
Slaanesh (10)
The Nightbringer (85)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (70)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The Deceiver betted that Slaanesh would be killed before he was next hurt. Turned out he was wrong.

The Deceiver (20)
The Hivemind (60)
Slaanesh (10)
The Nightbringer (85)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (70)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

The Hivemind realises he is not really a God and bursts into tears. . .

The Deceiver (20)
The Hivemind (50)
Slaanesh (10)
The Nightbringer (85)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (70)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

Slaanesh go bye bye
The Deceiver (20)
The Hivemind (50)
Slaanesh (0) adios sucker
The Nightbringer (85)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (70)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

The faultering power of the Deceiver brings the Nightbringer much pleasure

Slaanesh go bye bye
The Deceiver (20)
The Hivemind (50)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (70)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

jezlad finds this forum and bans anyone who hurt him
The Deceiver (20)
The Hivemind (50)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (70)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

The Nightbringer laughs at the Void Dragon as it's pranced about like a circus animal. 

The Deceiver (20)
The Hivemind (50)
The Nightbringer (95)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (70)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

and thus the emperor smashed the deciver over the head with the holy story time book at the anual reading of the creation of the universe party for being disruptive.
The Deceiver (10)
The Hivemind (50)
The Nightbringer (95)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (70)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

The Deciever gives up cause nobody loves him 

The Hivemind (50)
The Nightbringer (95)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (70)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Jez puts some extra features on Heresy Online. . .

The Hivemind (50)
The Nightbringer (95)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (70)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (65)


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

The features are either 

a) useless
b) virus infecting
c) totally awesome where you can't remove your eyes from the screen and destroys your life. Shame :nono:

The Hivemind (50)
The Nightbringer (95)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (70)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

the nightbringer gets hit by a lightbulb...
The Hivemind (50)
The Nightbringer (95)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (70)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

the lightbulb contained the secret to the nids and the hivemind is scared
The Hivemind (40)
The Nightbringer (95)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (70)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Criss Angel owns Tzeench in a magic contest. 

Aftermath: Tzeench fries Criss's brain in 2 seconds :laugh:

The Hivemind (40)
The Nightbringer (95)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (60)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Loyalist42 walks back into the room, takes in the situation, and promptly hands Jez a pint of Guinness. Because it has to be done. 

The Hivemind (40)
The Nightbringer (95)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (60)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

nightbringer accidentally hits the light Switch

The Hivemind (40)
The Nightbringer (85)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (60)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Which because he's a star god, actually heals him

The Hivemind (40)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (60)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## NorthernTau (Jun 24, 2008)

The emo hivemind takes one look at Nightbringer and cuts itself.

The Hivemind (30)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (70)
Tzeentch (60)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

Jezlad's ban hammer is stolen by the emperor.Jez then proceeds in kicking the emporers A**
The Hivemind (30)
The Nightbringer (90)
The Emperor (60)
Tzeentch (60)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris stabs nightbringer.

The Hivemind (30)
The Nightbringer (80)
The Emperor (60)
Tzeentch (60)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

nightbringer gets arrested for streaking and taken to prison where he loses his manliness.

The Hivemind (30)
The Nightbringer (70)
The Emperor (60)
Tzeentch (60)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

the emperor got smacked upside the head by a monkey
The Hivemind (30)
The Nightbringer (70)
The Emperor (50)
Tzeentch (60)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

The nightbringer ends up killing everyone in prison, which brings him great pleasure to see so many living become not living. 

The Hivemind (30)
The Nightbringer (75)
The Emperor (50)
Tzeentch (60)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## 32BitHero (Mar 27, 2008)

The Nightbringer trips on that huge robe deal of his

The Hivemind (30)
The Nightbringer (65)
The Emperor (50)
Tzeentch (60)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"The Nightbringer is way too healthy," says chris as he shoves a quarter pounder up his arse. 


The Hivemind (30)
The Nightbringer (55)
The Emperor (50)
Tzeentch (60)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

nightbringer still has a sore ass

The Hivemind (30)
The Nightbringer (45)
The Emperor (50)
Tzeentch (60)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

The emperor is jealous of the nightbringer's health and thusly decides to cut his wrists to even things out. 


The Hivemind (30)
The Nightbringer (45)
The Emperor (40)
Tzeentch (60)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

However, his wrists heal instantaneously. 

The Hivemind (30)
The Nightbringer (45)
The Emperor (45)
Tzeentch (60)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

And then they suddenly split back open again

The Hivemind (30)
The Nightbringer (45)
The Emperor (35)
Tzeentch (60)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

when emperor slits his wrist's he accidently chops his hands off

The Hivemind (30)
The Nightbringer (45)
The Emperor (35)
Tzeentch (60)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

i feel it is time for Tzeentch to die.
The Hivemind (30)
The Nightbringer (45)
The Emperor (35)
Tzeentch (50)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

OOC: Stats should be:

The Hivemind (30)
The Nightbringer (45)
The Emperor (25)
Tzeentch (50)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)

Noisemarine forgot to subtract for hurting the emperor (which is what I'm assuming he meant to do).


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

the emporer gets mauled bye a space raccoon
The Hivemind (30)
The Nightbringer (45)
The Emperor (15)
Tzeentch (50)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

BloodAngelZeros said:


> OOC: Stats should be:
> 
> The Hivemind (30)
> The Nightbringer (45)
> ...


i think we posted at the same time or u posted while i was writing mine up sorry :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris shoots tzeentch with a paintball gun, which hits him in the nuts. Not pretty.

The Hivemind (30)
The Nightbringer (45)
The Emperor (15)
Tzeentch (40)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

a god can only rise so high...

The Hivemind (30)
The Nightbringer (45)
The Emperor (15)
Tzeentch (40)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (50)

thats right...i dare


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

The emperor is losing air pressure from the golden throne. 

The Hivemind (30)
The Nightbringer (45)
The Emperor (5)
Tzeentch (40)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (50)


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

PieMan said:


> a god can only rise so high...
> 
> The Hivemind (30)
> The Nightbringer (45)
> ...


You have to be more specific Pie.

Horn wakes up in the morning and eats some breakfast, which happens to be cereal with milk in a bowl. Further more, Horn finishes his cereal and realises the bowl needs cleaning. 
"Oh hey look a night guy!"
Horn grabs the night guy and rips off his arms, spraying a thick dark liquid onto the bowl and at the same moment begins scraping off the cereal stuck to the sides of the bowl with the night guys face, leaving the night guys teeth all over the bowl and crushing his skull, which turns into sharp shards of bone that cut through the night guys fucked up brain spot thing stuff.
Horn washes the bowl under some hot water and gets ready to go to school. =)

The Hivemind (30)
The Nightbringer (35)
The Emperor (15)
Tzeentch (40)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (50)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: emperor only has 5 left (not 15) hes in trouble if u know wat i mean :victory:

someone casts a spell on the emperor to make him hav to crap, and when he does half his body falls off and gets flushed down the "golden throne" he then promptly dies......

The Hivemind (30)
The Nightbringer (35)
The Emperor (0) definitively a corpse now 
Tzeentch (40)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (50)


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

jezlad becomes 1st on the leaderboard
The Hivemind (30)
The Nightbringer (35)
The Emperor (0) finding bitz of him in my toilet
Tzeentch (40)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (55)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Who dared to hurt jez? I better heal him. 

The Hivemind (30)
The Nightbringer (35)
Tzeentch (40)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (60)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh but how the mighty have fallen


The Hivemind (30)
The Nightbringer (35)
Tzeentch (40)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (50)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Tzeentch has a brain fart

The Hivemind (30)
The Nightbringer (35)
Tzeentch (30)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (50)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

BOOM!!!!
The Hivemind (30)
The Nightbringer (35)
Tzeentch (30)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (40)


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

you dare hurt Jezlad??!!?? i kill u and suck your life force for him.

The Hivemind (30)
The Nightbringer (35)
Tzeentch (30)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (45)


----------



## Knight Of Awes (Aug 11, 2008)

blam!
The Hivemind (30)
The Nightbringer (25)
Tzeentch (30)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (45)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I think I'm gonna stick a Harlequins Kiss in the Hivemind. . .

The Hivemind (20)
The Nightbringer (25)
Tzeentch (30)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (45)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Jezlad falls in the poster ranks

The Hivemind (20)
The Nightbringer (25)
Tzeentch (30)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (35)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

But he then gets a truck load of rep.

The Hivemind (20)
The Nightbringer (25)
Tzeentch (30)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (40)


----------



## Knight Of Awes (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh Rly

The Hivemind (20)
The Nightbringer (25)
Tzeentch (30)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (30)


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

i stick a firecracker in a hornets nest.

The Hivemind (10)
The Nightbringer (25)
Tzeentch (30)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (30)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

i stick a firecracker in khorneflake

The Hivemind (20)
The Nightbringer (25)
Tzeentch (30)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (30)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

(NoiseMarine did you mean to heal the hive mind? You can only heal 5, so if we both healed your post is accurate to current health levels.)

The hivemind uses the fire-crackering to its advantage by developing fire-proof 'nids.

The Hivemind (20)
The Nightbringer (25)
Tzeentch (30)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (30)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

i dangle a burning book in front of tzeentch's eyes

The Hivemind (20)
The Nightbringer (25)
Tzeentch (20)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (30)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Jez realizes that he really isn't on par with the likes of the hivemind or chaos gods.


The Hivemind (20)
The Nightbringer (25)
Tzeentch (20)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (20)


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

the nightbringer gets stuck with a mag light

The Hivemind (20)
The Nightbringer (15)
Tzeentch (20)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (20)


----------



## NorthernTau (Jun 24, 2008)

As darkness envelops the universe, the Nightbringer on the chaos.

The Hivemind (20)
The Nightbringer (20)
Tzeentch (20)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (20)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

NorthernTau said:


> As darkness envelops the universe, the Nightbringer on the chaos.
> 
> The Hivemind (20)
> The Nightbringer (20)
> ...


what?:laugh:


----------



## NorthernTau (Jun 24, 2008)

Lol..quick post in between boss being around. Should read:

"As darkness envelopes the universe, the Nightbringer feeds on the Chaos."


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

NorthernTau said:


> Lol..quick post in between boss being around. Should read:
> 
> "As darkness envelopes the universe, the Nightbringer feeds on the Chaos."


oh...:biggrin:


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Jez's rep takes a hit

The Hivemind (20)
The Nightbringer (20)
Tzeentch (20)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (10)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

The Nightbringer finally comes out the closet. . .

The Hivemind (20)
The Nightbringer (10)
Tzeentch (20)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (10)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Guess I should probably heal Jez as I don't want him dead.

The Hivemind (20)
The Nightbringer (10)
Tzeentch (20)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (15)


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

the nightbringer eats some bad fugu.
The Hivemind (20)
The Nightbringer (00) finally dead!
Tzeentch (20)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (15)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Tzeentch sees slaanesh wackin off thats one thing he doesnt want to know about

The Hivemind (20)
Tzeentch (10)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (15)


----------



## NorthernTau (Jun 24, 2008)

The Nightbringer reaches from the grave and takes Tzeentch with him! Yes he is that good..

The Hivemind (20)
Tzeentch (00) ..another one bites the dust.
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (15)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Come on, who else is going to win?


The Hivemind (20)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (20)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

not jez


The Hivemind (20)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (10)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

definetly not jez :biggrin:

The Hivemind (20)
Jezlad, God of Heresy Online (0)

ITS OVER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

you better hope Jez doesn't ban you two:laugh:


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh my god....I wasn't expecting that....


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

hows that for an ending hahaha?!?!?!?!?! its strange i feel a pervading emptiness now that hurt n heal is gone


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Well I suppose I should be happy the Hive Mind got it's victory, devouring the precious bio-mass of the losers, but I also have to be a bit upset about the people of this forum killing Jezlad.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

ahhhh its funny n u know it!!!!!!! not like there was any malcontent in his "killing" just thought itd be funny... and im a nids player so..... yeah i vote HIVEMIND!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

i have an idea for hurt and heal 6!!!
not gods, not even fictional characters, but moderators1!!!!


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

khorneflake said:


> i have an idea for hurt and heal 6!!!
> not gods, not even fictional characters, but moderators1!!!!


AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! your a f*ckin genius!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

haha, yeah, no hard feelings towards him or anything but come on, from the very first post of hurt and heal 5 we all new that if things played out like everybody thought they would, jez would win. So why not throw everyone for a loop.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Just to spite it all of the dead guys come back from the dead and bitch-slap hive mind:sarcastichand:
Hive mind (-80):grin:


----------

